# Pals?



## Gemma_xX

Lonely single mum here looking for people to speak to!!

I'm 21, live in the west mids.. Fell out with friends and would just like people in the same kind of situation, who understand, to speak to tbh!!:flower:


----------



## kirst1805

:hugs: hun, know exactly how you feel. 

xx


----------



## Gemma_xX

kirst1805 said:


> :hugs: hun, know exactly how you feel.
> 
> xx

Are you a single mum too?x


----------



## kirst1805

i am indeed, t'is tiring and lonely but i love it.. most of the time. :winkwink:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Kirst your Gemma Rose shares my birthday!!

I too am lonely this evening - can I join in????


----------



## kirst1805

Aww cool! :hugs:

Think its just you and me now at the min, so... How are you this fine evening?

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

A little "grrrr" it's Chloe's bedtime and she's playing up :-(

How are you doing???


----------



## kirst1805

Same as you actually.. :haha: Gemma is standing at the stairs whinging at me but she's refusing to sleep.. Must be a day for it I think.. Why don't kids realise they are making it worse for themselves by not giving into sleep etc when they want to. :nope:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

exactly then she gets all pissy when I have to wake her for daycare grrrrr

I know they are only 2yrs old but argh sometimes I wanna tear my hear out :-(

Then Chloe is with FOB this weekend argh I need this week to end!!!


----------



## kirst1805

My mum is visiting me tomorrow so I am gonna take great pleasure in sodding off for a while :haha:

Still just think when they have kids themselves and are complaining about this 'stage' we can take pleasure in telling them they were exactly the same.. :angelnot:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

now i'm super pissed - Chloe has been potty trained for just over a week - been really really good - but now she has a runny bottom - sorry if tmi but just threw up a little :sick::sick::sick:

its moments like this I hate being alone :cry::cry:


----------



## kirst1805

aww no. loads of :hugs: hun.

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

lol - at least it was all in the potty lol

so what happened to your FOB if you don't mind me asking xxxx


----------



## kirst1805

I don't mind at all.. Was with him for a while, found out i was pregnant which wasn't planned to be fair.. Split straight away and didn't hear much from him at all until she was a few months old, even then he wasn't interested iykwim.. well judging on the month long gaps inbetween txts anyway.

To date he hasn't actually seen her, just a pic i sent when she was born and other one when she was about 6 months.

not much to the story really, :haha:

how about you?

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Me and FOB have been friends for years - dated for a couple then split but still "friends" iykwim

Chloe was a happy accident on my part - he kinda flipped but said he'd always be around to support us. well now he's here every other weekend because I force him - I have to work and cannot afford any more childcare :-(

damn FOB's


----------



## AbbynChloe

in response to the other thread - hs family like to think they're middle class snobs - I just think they are animals really!

FOB is a spineless snake!


----------



## nay4701

Hi, mind if i jump in as well, also feeling lonely and nothing good is on TV again! Seriously need to get a hobbie!!:thumbup:


----------



## kirst1805

thats nice though that hes actually kept to it and is still around.. and that you are still on good terms. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## kirst1805

Of course you can hun, The more the less bored we both become. :rofl:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Come join the party - smarties all round!!!

good terms is stretching it - he likes to sweeps things under the carpet, whereas I am more of a saying-it-as-it-is kinda person (doesnt go very well together!)

tv is shocking on a tuesday night (well any night) at least Dora the Explorer has gone to bed (or thats what I tell Chloe when I have had enough)


----------



## kirst1805

Ah, Abby I know the sort.. need to knocked down a peg or two. :trouble:

xx


----------



## kirst1805

ooo smarties.. are they blue? :rofl:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Yup yup!!!! argh literally had to throw my phone away to stop me texting him to tell him I hate him - that would have been counter productive...........

and I am sure he knows :coffee:


----------



## AbbynChloe

Kinda funny blue - not the E numbers I grew up with! looool


----------



## nay4701

thanks 

Its mickey mouse clubhouse for me!!

Talking about FOB - my ex just wanted a single life again and to be drunk all the time! We were out round a mates house having a drink with the kids laying, he pops off to the pub, i phone at 9:30 (he said he would be back at 9:20) to say, coming back so we can get jasmin home, he tells me over the phone he does not love me anymore and no he aint coming back!!! spinless. I should have had the strength to finish it years ago, every now and then he would have major blowouts but always came back and i forgave him!!

Sorry long rant there :dohh:

I could eat a whispa right now yum!


----------



## kirst1805

oh dear, probably not a good idea.. is civil for the sake of chloe a better description than good terms then.. most MEN SUCK!

xx


----------



## kirst1805

Aww hun.. what a coward! I don't have a wispa.. can i maybe tempt you with a twix or twirl?

xx


----------



## nay4701

Mmmm....twirl please :happydance: 

I know such a coward and he makes out he is this big strong bloke! I got to think of all the crap he did to me to make me strong and cope with this! 

Most of my mates are couples and at the mo going round to seem them breaks my heart, nights are the hardest i think...

The only good thing on TV soon (which i vowed never to watch again) is Xfactor, something to fill my saturday nights up with i suppose. lol xx


----------



## kirst1805

Abby, i agree actually.. they just aren't the same.. :cry:

something else that used to make me hyper.. bacon quavers.. they were years ago though.. could only find them in our school canteen at lunch time.. you thought they would've learnt not to give kids stuff that has that effect.. :rofl:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Twirl please too!!!

I wish I had a car i'd have been off to the garage for a bar - you girls have me craving!!


----------



## kirst1805

if i throw it do you think it'll reach you? All this stuff will bite these 'men' on the arse one day, count on it!

I sound like i'm in a right bitchy mood tonight.. I'm not promise! :flower:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

woooohooooo bacon quavers! looool was always a monster munch kinda girl!! lol

Right ladies i'm gonna have to sign off - my poor baby still has a runny bottom :sick::sick: and I am rapidly losing the will to live!!!!!


----------



## kirst1805

Oops sorry.. still there are worse things to be craving. :rofl:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Throw Hard kirsty!!!!!!


----------



## kirst1805

Aww no.. hope she feels better soon bless her heart. don't forget about us now dear. :hugs:

xx


----------



## kirst1805

I will do me dear.. :rofl:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

:muaha:Plus I don't want it to bit him on the arse - I want KARMA to take his little willy clean off!!!! hahahahahahahaha:devil::ninja::wine::grr:


----------



## AbbynChloe

Thank you for cheering me up this evening xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

:howdy: likewise hun! 

xx


----------



## kirst1805

Anybody there?? :lolly:

xx


----------



## Gemma_xX

So, not only do I ask if your a single mum, when I've posted in the single parents part :dohh: but then my net decides to play up and I miss all the chat!!


----------



## AbbynChloe

Gemma!! We'd wondered where you had gone!

How are you doing this morning??? xxxx


----------



## Gemma_xX

My signal is ridiculous in my flat, why I decided to get a dongle I'll never know.. signal just cuts out.

I'm good thank you, very tired as Brooke no longer sleeps through, but I'm good :) How are you? xxx


----------



## kirst1805

Morning Gemma! I had a dongle.. was total rubbish. :nope: Hope you are ok?

Abby, morning dear, hows you and chloe this morning?

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Dongles are good when they work - cheap too!!

Tired too - have to clean the house before I start work @ 2 - I work for Marks and Spencers :-( I need to win the lottery.

How old is your LO?? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemma_xX

kirst1805 said:


> Morning Gemma! I had a dongle.. was total rubbish. :nope: Hope you are ok?
> 
> Abby, morning dear, hows you and chloe this morning?
> 
> xxx

The signal on it is a lot better than the signal I get for my phone, I have a Blackberry and often don't even get messages come through on the messenger as the signals that low.. Gets really annoying!!
I am ok thank you, how are you?xx



AbbynChloe said:


> Dongles are good when they work - cheap too!!
> 
> Tired too - have to clean the house before I start work @ 2 - I work for Marks and Spencers :-( I need to win the lottery.
> 
> How old is your LO?? xxxxxxxxxxxx

Would be nice to win the lottery!!
She is 5months old today :happydance: how old is your LO? xx


----------



## kirst1805

Ah, which network are you with? If you don't mind me asking.. 

I'm good.. Gemma actually stayed in her own bed for the first time in ages so I was actually comfy in my own instead of being kicked out of it.. :wacko: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Gemma_xX

My dongle is with 3 and my phone is on Orange, my last phone was on o2 and that signal was pants too... You'd think I was out in the middle of nowhere but I'm not:shrug:

How old is your LO?A friend has that problem with her 9month old, refuses to go in her cot, she's now 20 weeks pregnant and could do without the feet in her back :winkwink:


----------



## AbbynChloe

Chloe is 2 and 10 months - will turn 3 end of October.

Morning Kirsty 

Chloe has gone off to daycare and I thought i'd have all the time in the world to make sure the house was nice and clean........... then I found BnB lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

I have a king sie and co-sleep and last night Chloe slept like a log! there are other nights where she literally kicks the crap outta me :-( lol i've been saying for years I need to kick her outta my bed - just haven't got round to it lol


----------



## kirst1805

She 2 and a half.. :dohh:

she always hated her cot so we co-slept.. then got a toddler bed and she was fine for a little while and then started coming back into me.. I'm hoping shes reached a point where shes decided shes done enough damage to my back. :rofl:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

I think it's more for my benefit then Chloe's - I just like to know she's ok, and I love waking up with her


----------



## Gemma_xX

Have either of you tried this controlled crying thing to teach them to sleep in their own bed? I've had it suggested to me to combat her sleep regression but I don't think I could listen to her crying for ages, my head wouldn't take it during the night either!!


----------



## kirst1805

:haha: know what you mean abby.. it is nice waking up and having them there.. its just the getting beaten up everynight.. I swear gemma spins roun in her sleep.. odd child!

Gemma, no i haven't got the guts to do cc, i can't listen to her cry either.. i'm of the belief they'll grow out of it eventually. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Nope - i HATE the sound of a crying baby - I know when Chloe is being whiney and i'll tolorate that for a little while but not full on pitch screams - would really upset me :-(


----------



## AbbynChloe

lol - watching friends atm - love it!!!


----------



## kirst1805

ooo, which one?

xx


----------



## Gemma_xX

AbbynChloe said:


> Nope - i HATE the sound of a crying baby - I know when Chloe is being whiney and i'll tolorate that for a little while but not full on pitch screams - would really upset me :-(

Yeah that's my thought on it, I can ignore her moaning when she;s in a grump but not her actual cry.. I'm going to try feeding her a little extra at meal times, an extra blanket and I'm going to put on her winnie the pooh glow thingy when she wakes, see if that helps.


----------



## AbbynChloe

Oooh Brooke is a March baby - me and Kirsty's Gemma share a birthday - best people are born in march 

Was watching the one with Chandler and the bath lol now got me some smallville - yummy yummy boys!


----------



## kirst1805

Haven't watched friends for ages.. Its pretty much cbeebies or nothing during the day here now. 

What does that make me then.. if the best people are born in march...I was born in May.. :rofl:

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

close to?? lol 

Oooo Cheebies drove me me literally batshit insane - although Dora is doing a pretty good job ATM lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Gemma??!!?? have we lost you again??? what are you watching?? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

Ah fair enough.. I'll live with that. LOL.

Dora hasn't been seen in this house yet, shes far too interested in Mr Bloom, Mr Tumble.. the list goes on. :wacko:

xxxx


----------



## kirst1805

I think we have lost her again.. Need to find a way to trap her here.. :muaha:

xxxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Loool!!!

argh I must get ready for work :-((((((


----------



## AbbynChloe

I dont wanna go


----------



## kirst1805

:hugs: we be here when you get back.. 

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

thanks 

Don't have too much fun without me!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Gemma_xX

I'm back!! Brooke's teeth have been bad today :nope:

I think you've all gone now though :shrug::dohh:

I'll just do some christmas shopping then :thumbup:


----------



## kirst1805

Hi folks.. How are we all tonight? Xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

I came back last nigt - then went, twilight was on and that was it for me!! love me a little vampire ) xxxxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

Ah, :winkwink:

I didn't get on til late last night.. was quite gutted actually. :blush:

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Hellooooooooooo i'm here!!!!!! how are you doing hun??xxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

Not bad ta.. My mum and sis gave me a treat today, Hair cut and coloured properly, all paid for, for the first time in forever.. :happydance: sad but I'm chuffed. :blush:

Hows you?

xxxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Yeah all good here the weather is shocking so glad I picked up some chocolate yesterday - a nice galaxy bar!! looking forward to bed time xxxxxxx That was nice of your mum and sister - I always feel like I must look neglected!! lol


----------



## kirst1805

you've got me thinking about galaxy now.. the caramel one... YUM! 

I know, I was really shocked actually.. They took Gemma out and everything while I went to have it done.. hadn't quite realised how much i miss having a bit of time to myself. 

Its chucking it down here at the min, thankfully it started after we'd got home though.

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Whats it like in Norfolk - do you live in a town???

Og don't even get me started on Galaxy caramel, mmmmmmmmm


----------



## kirst1805

Very quiet.. most of the time.. but I think its quite a nice place to live.. there are plenty round here who think otherwise though.

We live about 2 miles out of town so its not too bad.

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

bed and bath time argh!!! lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

Hi all... Whos about?? :winkwink:

Going to be another ranty night I think... :cry:

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Oh!! I'm here, whats going on??? wish we had like a chat facility here!
xxxxxxx


----------



## v2007

I am ALWAYS about :)

V xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Evening V!! Hows it going?? xx


----------



## kirst1805

Hiya. 

Its just been one of those bloody afternoons..if not the bank calling.. its someone else.. So close to pulling my hair out.. :growlmad:


----------



## AbbynChloe

OOh don't do that!! you'll just end up pissed and bald!

How's Gemma doing? xxxx


----------



## kirst1805

:haha: She's asleep.. finally.. Probably doesn't help shes been in a right grump today as well. 

Why do things never come at you one at a time? They always come at once.. :nope:

xxx


----------



## kirst1805

Still as my nan would say.. These things are sent to try us.. :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Yeah - it's awful really, and it doesn't make me feel better because I feel I have been tested and tried enough! lol

Chloe had a late nape so will be up for a while longer, and a friend who said she was coming over has only just left her house - that's really irritating as now i have to kick her out early too!

watching big bang theory, really could do with a shot of something!! 

Did you tell the bank to go screw themselves??!!?? lol xxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

Oooo wish I had. lol, no to be fair to them they were trying to help me figure out a way to reduce my o/d.. we've set something up.. but i swear if next month appears and I'm not sure I'll be able to manage it, they'll have to cancel it and carry on as we have been for a while.. which i don't really want to do but hey ho.. :cry:

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Kirsty I am so sorry I abandoned you yesterday!!! Chloe fell off sofa then friend and piza turned up all at once, :-(

How are you doing?? xxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

thats ok hun, chloe ok? 

i'm good.. feel better for sleeping on everything. :)

hows you?

xx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Looking forward to bed time. was working today so looking forward to a pyjama day tomorrow

Chloe is fine, nothing Dora the explorer cannot fix! lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

Aww bless her.

xxx


----------



## angelpkj

im a single mum,22 
i have friends but id say i got about 3 or 4 decent ones who i trust and can see,
most don't bother with me since i split with my ex,i can't go out as much as he does and we had mutual friends :(


----------



## AbbynChloe

Hi Angelpkj,

It's horrible when friends split like that - It just shows to me that they weren't really friends in the first place!

Hope you ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst1805

Hiya Angelpkj. 

Loads of :hugs: hun, it is horrible when friends just wander off.. I've been lucky so far, most have stayed around.. even though i don't see them much I know they are at the end of a phone iykwim. 

How are you Abby?

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Hiya Kirsty, 

I'm not gonna lie I feel horrible today. just down and out depressed :-(

Chloe is at daycare the house is a mess and I just can't focus, I have no money and just wish things would get easier :-(

Sorry to be on such a downer - how are you doing? xxx


----------



## kirst1805

You sound how I felt the other day.. only difference is the child at daycare. 

Loads of :hugs:

I'm ok.. tired.. Gem kept waking me up last night.. Was amusing though, she wake me up say night night mummy and then she'd go back to sleep. :dohh:

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

I know I realise I am lucky that Chloe is at daycare - i'm just worried if I don't get this job situation sorted i'll be home and I can't afford childcare.

That terrifies me as I know I can stay home all day every day with Chloe, i'm just not cut out for that:cry::cry: I know that must sound awful

I went and had a nap earlier, just been feeling so tired these last couple of days - i'm sad because I know I have to go back on my antidepressants:cry::cry: 

What hope does Chloe have with a mother like me, and a fab who doesn't give a shit??!!??

sorry for such a pitiful rant:cry::cry:


----------



## kirst1805

oh hun, that doesn't sound awful in any way, please don't think that.

If you've got things on your mind, which you have, course you'll be knackered.. Its not totally the same but I can't can't switch off when I'm worried about things and it makes it hard to rest properly.

You are a fab mum, never think otherwise! If FOB doesn't bother, He'll have to face her when she is old enough and realises what he is like.

She'll know whos been there all the time and she'll thank you hun. 

xxxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

:cry::cry:

I know, I am just having a pity me moment, i'm sure i'll feel better after a good cry and a good nights sleep. I'm working tomorrow, so maybe my boss will have some good news??

I just hate him so much right now, he's messing with my life and my ability to care for Chloe, I just can't get past the anger:cry::cry:


----------



## kirst1805

Thats understandable hun, I'll keep my fingers crossed she has some news for you.

In the meantime, I'm here most of the time if you need one hell of a rant or anything. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## AbbynChloe

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Rockchickie03

hi all can i join in ??


----------



## kirst1805

you can, how are you dear?

xx


----------

